# windows 10 ?



## johnwilliams (31 Jul 2015)

I understand windows 10 has just been released as free upgrade for windows 7/8 . any one downloaded windows 10 upgrade for windows 7/8. is it any good, more important any problems with it?


----------



## Leo (4 Aug 2015)

I've registered for it, but haven't gotten the nod yet. They're doing a phased roll-out over a few weeks so that their servers/ support lines can cope with the demand. Will report back when I get it.


----------



## tallpaul (4 Aug 2015)

You can force the download of Windows 10 to commence by following the steps in the website below. I followed it and it works perfectly...

http://www.techtimes.com/articles/7...-heres-how-to-force-your-system-to-update.htm


----------



## Páid (4 Aug 2015)

I installed it a few days ago and it's much better than 8.1


----------



## clueless (5 Aug 2015)

I downloaded it last night. I see the start button is back. Thank God for that. That's one thing that really annoyed me about Window 8. Thought I quite liked the apps layout. Not sure about this new layout. Probably just a matter of getting used to it. Not sure if it was on Windows 8 and I didn't notice of if it is a new app but see that there are two apps: One Note and Sway on it. I gather One Note is just for making notes but Sway is more like Keynote/PowerPoint. Does anyone know which is better from the presentation point of view and which is easier to use?


----------



## mathepac (5 Aug 2015)

I've run XP, 8, 8.1 and the beta versions of 10 and only XP impressed me. Microsoft messed up. I've also been running OneNote on Mac & iOS for a while and it's one of the most useful apps around. It allows you to store documents in the cloud with syncing and access from any device or OS. Once set up it works seamlessly and flawlessly. It's not the only app in this class but it's one of the best. And it's free.


----------



## dub_nerd (5 Aug 2015)

I updated to Windows 10 as soon as it was released. The new Start menu doesn't impress me. So I've done what I did on Windows 8 and 8.1 -- installed the Start menu from startisback.com. What's more, because I already had licensed it on Windows 8 I didn't have to pay for it again. It's really simple, allowing you to pin applications and documents, plus other features. I don't normally sing the praises of desktop software, but this is functional and cheap, and does exactly what it says on the tin. At less than $3 per PC, or a non-expiring trial version, and free upgrades forever, I consider it well worth it to not have to worry about the whims of Microsoft and what they might throw at you.

So far, my favourite feature on Win 10 is the Task View. Basically, you can move your application windows between multiple desktops, letting you cleanly organise different tasks without clutter. It's well implemented and very welcome.

For me, Windows Search seems to be broken as usual. Usually it hogs the machine and has to be killed, but on Win 10 it indexes without freezing the machine, but the search just plain doesn't work. I gave up on it years ago anyway, so no loss. I'm writing my own replacement for it at the moment.

I like that the ugly and unwanted Win 8 charms bar no longer appears when I accidentally moved the mouse to the wrong corner of the screen.

On first viewing, the new much-heralded Edge browser is a dog. I didn't even have time to check out whether it is more HTML5 compatible than it's antiquated creaking predecessor, Internet Explorer. Almost as soon as I launched it, it was consuming 1.5 gigabytes of memory. Uh, thanks but I'll be sticking with Firefox (and I thought _it_ was a hog). Also, I will never be running _any_ browser on which Ad Blocker Plus doesn't work.

Apart from that, I'm not seeing any big changes.


----------



## clueless (5 Aug 2015)

dub_nerd said:


> I like that the ugly and unwanted Win 8 charms bar no longer appears when I accidentally moved the mouse to the wrong corner of the screen.



I have to agree with that. It used to drive me crazy. Also agree with the XP comment. I preferred it as well. Pity they changed it


----------



## mathepac (6 Aug 2015)

dub_nerd said:


> ... Uh, thanks but I'll be sticking with Firefox (and I thought _it_ was a hog). Also, I will never be running _any_ browser on which Ad Blocker Plus doesn't work.
> 
> Apart from that, I'm not seeing any big changes.


Try giving Safari a whirl. Ad Block Plus, Blur and other useful extensions work with it.  I used it on Windoze 10 beta and it seemed OK.

I haven't tried the released version of 10, but I'm disappointed to hear that not a lot has changed, unless it's under the hoody.


----------



## Páid (6 Aug 2015)

mathepac said:


> Try giving Safari a whirl. Ad Block Plus, Blur and other useful extensions work with it.  I used it on Windoze 10 beta and it seemed OK.



Safari 5.1.7, released on May 9, *2012*, is the last version available for Windows. It's over three years old.


----------



## mathepac (6 Aug 2015)

Bummer. I'm on version 9, part of OS X 10.11 beta 6 release.


----------



## Leo (6 Aug 2015)

A word of advice for anyone who has made the move, check your privacy settings. By default, you give Microsoft full permission to access and keep records of all your personal information from documents, emails, etc.. You need to go into Settings and then open the Privacy applet to disable that. Lots of options in there, review them carefully.

Cortana also scans all your contacts and documents, modify that in the Speech applet. 

WiFi sharing is also enabled by default, make sure you turn that off.


----------



## foggylad (8 Aug 2015)

My WIFI has gone on the blink since moving to Win10 recently, it takes ages to get it to connect (if at all) and I'm tired of fiddling with the settings trying to get a connection each time I log back in. The modem is working okay and the signal is fine when I use ethernet cable. I suppose I can always go back to W8 if all fails. I've googled it and it seems this is a problem. Any suggestions?


----------



## tallpaul (10 Aug 2015)

Would be interested to hear of solutions to this issue also. My wife's HP laptop has had some pretty poor wi-fi issues since upgrading and she has demanded that I revert it back to its previous state!!


----------



## mathepac (10 Aug 2015)

http://www.cnet.com/uk/how-to/windows-10-guide/

MODS: It might be worthwhile make a key-post to that particular link as a first port of call for Windoze X newbies.


----------



## Leo (10 Aug 2015)

foggylad said:


> My WIFI has gone on the blink since moving to Win10 recently, it takes ages to get it to connect (if at all) and I'm tired of fiddling with the settings trying to get a connection each time I log back in.



I presume you're using the laptop's built-in wifi adapter? You could disable that and use a newer USB alternative.


----------



## foggylad (10 Aug 2015)

Yes Leo I'm using the laptop's built-in wifi. I'd need to explore the disable/USB option as I'm not too techie but I'll keep it in mind. It's not an old PC and it seems a shame to have to go to all this trouble for an update. I wouldn't rule out returning to Win 8.1, though naturally I'd like to have the most up-to-date version. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Leo (10 Aug 2015)

foggylad said:


> Yes Leo I'm using the laptop's built-in wifi. I'd need to explore the disable/USB option as I'm not too techie but I'll keep it in mind. It's not an old PC and it seems a shame to have to go to all this trouble for an update. I wouldn't rule out returning to Win 8.1, though naturally I'd like to have the most up-to-date version. Thanks anyway.



Some of the built-in adapters are notoriously problematic, and looks like this is a common problem with HPs. Try Kessel76's solution on page three of the support site here.


----------



## foggylad (11 Aug 2015)

Leo said:


> Some of the built-in adapters are notoriously problematic, and looks like this is a common problem with HPs. Try Kessel76's solution on page three of the support site here.


No luck with Kessel76 solution but thanks anyway.


----------



## Páid (11 Aug 2015)

Try this.

Plug in the LAN cable and leave it plugged in.

In the Device Manager try un-installing the wifi network adaptor. It will probably be named Broadcom xxxx. Right click it select Uninstall.

[broken link removed] 

In order to reinstall the driver, either click the Scan for Hardware Changes button or restart your computer.


----------



## clueless (11 Aug 2015)

I have a fairly major problem since I upgraded...has anyone else had the same problem. I can't log on to my computer unless I'm logged on to wifi.....that is a ridiculous situation. I can't always be logged on to wifi. It's refusing to recognise my password unless I'm connected to wifi! So I can't get into my computer.


----------



## Páid (11 Aug 2015)

You can login with a local account.

If you are installing Windows 10 - http://www.baldnerd.com/install-windows-10-without-a-microsoft-account/

or to switch to a local account after installation -


----------



## clueless (11 Aug 2015)

that's of no use to me. I can't access my files in a local account.


----------



## Leo (11 Aug 2015)

clueless said:


> that's of no use to me. I can't access my files in a local account.



You can't access them without wifi so.


----------



## clueless (11 Aug 2015)

Of course I can. I've been doing it for years. When I open the local account. Everything is empty.


----------



## Páid (11 Aug 2015)

clueless said:


> that's of no use to me. I can't access my files in a local account.


You can if you move them.


----------



## clueless (11 Aug 2015)

Really Ok...how do I do that? and can I still set up a new password because I need to have them protected from prying eyes


----------



## clueless (11 Aug 2015)

Or easier still is there a way to disconnect the microsoft account from this log in?


----------



## clueless (11 Aug 2015)

I'm still trying to talk to someone in Microsoft.....was on to someone...got nowhere....got on again but got cut off as internet connection was weak...now back to square one waiting to talk to someone. Have been on since I posted the message at 11:44. Am starting to loose my mind.


----------



## Páid (11 Aug 2015)

Set a password when you create the local account.

If your Microsoft account is an admin account it has access to all folders on the drive. You could copy the files you need from

c:\users\<microsoft account name>

to

c:\users\<local account name>


Alternatively you can copy your files using any of the following;

a usb stick
usb drive
a folder in the C: drive
to a writeable dvd/cd
i.e. copy the contents of c:\users\<microsoft account name> to a usb stick. Logout and login using the local account. Copy from the usb stick to c:\users\<local account name>

Hope that helps.


----------



## clueless (11 Aug 2015)

Thanks  a million.....am getting nowhere with microsoft....they just can't seem to understand that the issue. I'll do what you say. Can I ask a stupid question. If I copy the files over will that mean there is a second copy on the computer...I have very little room left on the computer.


----------



## Páid (11 Aug 2015)

clueless said:


> If I copy the files over will that mean there is a second copy on the computer...I have very little room left on the computer.



Yes, you will have two copies unless you delete the old files. I wouldn't delete any files unless I was absolutely sure I had a backup of them.

Instead, you could create more room on your computer by using the Disk Cleanup tool. Right click on the C: drive in My Computer, go to Properties. The Disk Cleanup tool should be there.


----------



## foggylad (14 Aug 2015)

Páid said:


> Try this.
> 
> Plug in the LAN cable and leave it plugged in.
> 
> In the Device Manager try un-installing the wifi network adaptor. It will probably be named Broadcom xxxx. Right click it select Uninstall.



I did this and got the connection working but it didn't last long.

I'm back to getting a connection manually using various settings, but I don't seem to be spending as much time getting connected recently; it's not ideal or permanent - maybe I'm closer to a solution(?), though it's proving to be elusive.

Also, I now have an added network number on my connection list (original number plus extra digit), it may well be due to my recent adjustments to Device Manager.

I'll see how it goes but thanks for your help.


----------



## Páid (14 Aug 2015)

I had the problem your having with an HP laptop when I moved from Windows 7 to 8. It was driver related. I resolved it by using a particular version of the wifi adapter driver and not updating it ever. 

If you Google the adapter model you might find that other people are having the same problem or have resolved it.


----------



## clueless (14 Aug 2015)

Hi everyone,

Thanks everyone for the advice. I did what someone suggested. The original local account didn't work but thought if I set up another local account that there was a chance it might work. I did it last night after wasting two days waiting for Microsoft to sort out the problem. It worked...touch wood.


----------

